# The Pharaoh Mini RTA Thread



## Rob Fisher (25/1/18)

I liked the look of the deck and the design of the tank so ordered one... was a very easy build and simple wicking exercise. It comes with a spare glass and an extended glass tank tank, three drip tips, 510 adaptor and all the normal O-Rings etc...

I popped in a 3mm Fused Clapton 0.53Ω and filled it up and set it to my normal 28 watts... initial feeling is the flavour is excellent... and it doesn't appear to leak either but will see how it goes overnight... I love the juice flow control which is very similar to my much loved Vapor Giant RTA's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (25/1/18)

@Rob Fisher I have one of these as well. Really nice RTA. RiP didn't play when it came to adding accessories! This RTA comes with a crap load of spares

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

Not a single sign of leaking at all overnight... and the flavour is still on point... I need some more mods that handle bigger than 22mm atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not a single sign of leaking at all overnight... and the flavour is still on point... I need some more mods that handle bigger than 22mm atties.



hi @Rob Fisher just curious as to how you test an rta for leaking overnight, do you leave it on its side, on a mod or no not ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Do you happen to have pics of the build and wick you threw in?

I like the look of this. 

Need a replacement for my much loved sm25.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Do you happen to have pics of the build and wick you threw in?
> 
> I like the look of this.
> 
> Need a replacement for my much loved sm25.


To me it beats the SM25. I'm just curios as to how it will stack up to the Kylin Mini. So far, the Pharaoh Mini has been excellent. Wicking it was simple. I use very low wattage (45w and below using the coils that come with the Serpent SMM which I believe is fused Claptons or staples). At the wattage I use it at, I can wick it anyhow but if I were to use a very high wattage like 60w then I would probably have to trim the wicks a bit shorter so that it wicks faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Rob Fisher just curious as to how you test an rta for leaking overnight, do you leave it on its side, on a mod or no not ?



Normally just leave upright on the mod... and then in the morning lie it on it's side for an hour or so... and if it's gonna leak there will be tell tale signs of juice. Normally in the airflow slots is where you will see juice first... but this Pharaoh is as dry on the outside as where the Pyramids live.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> To me it beats the SM25. I'm just curios as to how it will stack up to the Kylin Mini. So far, the Pharaoh Mini has been excellent. Wicking it was simple. I use very low wattage (45w and below using the coils that come with the Serpent SMM which I believe is fused Claptons or staples). At the wattage I use it at, I can wick it anyhow but if I were to use a very high wattage like 60w then I would probably have to trim the wicks a bit shorter so that it wicks faster.


Cool. The sm25 has done its job but it’s long in the tooth now and paid its dues so it’s almoat retirement time I think.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

The Pharaoh Mini looks better on the Hellfire Phantom mod! Upped the wattage a dash to 30 watts... I'm really enjoying the Phantom and wasn't expecting to... it's not a Skyline or a Vapor Giant by any means but as a reasonably priced RTA it's a good buy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (26/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Pharaoh Mini looks better on the Hellfire Phantom mod! Upped the wattage a dash to 30 watts... I'm really enjoying the Phantom and wasn't expecting to... it's not a Skyline or a Vapor Giant by any means but as a reasonably priced RTA it's a good buy!
> View attachment 120154


THAT is a winning looking setup!

This is such a good looking little tank!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddick (26/1/20)

Hi Rob, I know this a very old thread, but I just want to get some info from you. I went and purchased this atty and I really think this is a clone. Got it from a friend of a friend hence the reason I think it is a clone because in all the review videos there is a LOT of spares(o-rings) you get in the box. Now, when I wick it, doesn't matter how I wick it, it leaks rally bad from out the air flow. As soon as I put juice in, it takes a couple of seconds, then it leaks...looks like Niagara Falls when it starts. I have taken the build deck apart and tightened it as tight as possible, but it keeps leaking. I am getting fed up as I also had a Zeus X giving me endless leaking issues. Looks like I should stick with commercial coils lol!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/20)

Riddick said:


> Hi Rob, I know this a very old thread, but I just want to get some info from you. I went and purchased this atty and I really think this is a clone. Got it from a friend of a friend hence the reason I think it is a clone because in all the review videos there is a LOT of spares(o-rings) you get in the box. Now, when I wick it, doesn't matter how I wick it, it leaks rally bad from out the air flow. As soon as I put juice in, it takes a couple of seconds, then it leaks...looks like Niagara Falls when it starts. I have taken the build deck apart and tightened it as tight as possible, but it keeps leaking. I am getting fed up as I also had a Zeus X giving me endless leaking issues. Looks like I should stick with commercial coils lol!!!



Hi @Riddick it is indeed a long time ago... but from what I remember it didn't leak and it sounds like you are missing an o-ring or two.

How often do you rewick your Zeus? What cotton are you using? The Zeus shouldn't leak...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddick (26/1/20)

Lol...I got rid of the Zeus because I had to bang it with a hammer most of the time because of the press fit issue. I will take the Pharaoh apart again then inspect with a magnifying glass if need be. Sounds definitely like ther is an o-ring missing. Thanks for the reply Rob, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (26/1/20)

Riddick said:


> Lol...I got rid of the Zeus because I had to bang it with a hammer most of the time because of the press fit issue. I will take the Pharaoh apart again then inspect with a magnifying glass if need be. Sounds definitely like ther is an o-ring missing. Thanks for the reply Rob, much appreciated.


I had one of these, I'm so glad I don't own one any more. It was really finicky on the wicking.

I think you needed to use the dam method, I just remembered endless issues with this. If you stopped the leaking, you got dry hits.

Good Luck, hope you win with it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)

Just my quick 2 cents - got the Pharaoh RTA [monster size] and the Mini on regular circulation and no issues on both , I agree, check the o-rings ,
maybe replace them with o-rings from something similar size ?


----------

